# Three Rivers Petroglyph Site in New Mexico



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A few shots from yesterday's Part 1:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Lovely place! Every few years I go to Bosque del Apache in November or December, and I usually make a day trip here after sunrise on one of the days.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Been to Bosque de Apache once, but it was off-season for the birds.  They were in Hollywood making a Hitchcock picture, I believe.


----------



## C.A.Wodensen (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow!

Those are some seriously cool pictures.

I believe I read somewhere that there are some similar carvings around the Red Rock Canyon area near Vegas.

Apparently they keep them off limits to the public because of the risk from kids scrawling their tag nonsense over them with spray paint etc.

Excellent pics


----------



## cshoughton (Jul 10, 2013)

Beautiful! The only petroglyphs I have seen were in Valley of Fire near Las Vegas. I was amazed at how well they endured.

Craig


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks, CA and CS.  Sorry I'm just now seeing this and replying, but I just got back to the U.S. on Monday after being out of the country for the past five weeks or so.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

Most excellent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks, Kahoolawe.  So glad you enjoyed them.


----------

